# Medical insurance for expat over 65 in USA



## JFG (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi,

I am a Russian who moved in New York to work for the UN for 2 years. I brought my son of 13 and my mother of 72 with me. The three of us have G4 visas that are given to international organisations' workers. My son is enrolled for my UN insurance while my mother is not eligible. Nor can I buy for her any individual insurance except a traveller's insurance that covers only emergencies. Nor is she eligible for Medicare or Medicaid as she is a foreigner.

If anyone has faced a similar situation or knows smb who has faced it could you please give me any tips on what can be done about it?

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Any clause that your legal dependents can be added to your coverage? Otherwise all you can do is go through agents and hope for a decent quote. We are in a similar boat:>(


----------



## JFG (Aug 9, 2010)

Only my sun is eligible for my UN insurance coverage. Parents are not covered by UN insurance. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's just a thought, but you might try some of the big British or European insurance companies and look into expat insurance (not travel insurance). The big caveat is that it will be expensive - as any health insurance is if it includes treatment in the US.

Bupa, Axa, Zurich, Allianz, etc. should have something available, though be prepared for sticker shock when you see the prices.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JFG (Aug 9, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> It's just a thought, but you might try some of the big British or European insurance companies and look into expat insurance (not travel insurance). The big caveat is that it will be expensive - as any health insurance is if it includes treatment in the US.
> 
> Bupa, Axa, Zurich, Allianz, etc. should have something available, though be prepared for sticker shock when you see the prices.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you very much, I'll give it a try.


----------



## queenster (Aug 2, 2012)

Im not sure whether Medicaid or medicare will cover.
but the only requirement I know with medicaid is that you need to meet their asset limit and you must be poor to qualify


----------

